# Best Price for Dogtra Release



## hxman (Mar 30, 2004)

Who has the best price for the Dogtra Remote Releases????

Thanks


----------



## Gerard Rozas (Jan 7, 2003)

I got my Dogtra transmitter and release for $260 from Zinger Winger.

This is with the regular beep, not the duck quack.


----------

